# After visa expiry (closing bank accounts etc)



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

Dear all,

I am working in the UAE at present and planning to resign from my job and leave UAE in a few months.

My visa expires in mid March 2017 and I may have to stay here for further three to four weeks due to personal reasons before I leave UAE.

I understand that there is a grace period of 30 days to leave the country after visa cancellation (without a fine).

My query is, will I be able to do the things like:
1.	Closing bank accounts / settling loans / cancelling credit cards
2.	Selling vehicles
3.	Handing over the rented apartment - collecting security deposits etc
4.	Cancelling utility accounts like DEWA
5.	Shipping my belongings out of UAE
6.	Cancelling du/Etisalat connections
7. Transferring money to another country

without any issues after my visa expiry (my Emirates ID too expires along with the visa), as I may have to do these after two-three weeks of expiry of my visa? Will they accept just the passport?

I understand I have to check this with each and every entity but would really appreciate if you can share your experience / views on the above.

Many thanks for your time and kindness. 

Kind regards

Sam


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Get rid of cars now - so that you don't need to accept a low desperate offer just before you leave.
Rent something cheap once cars are sold.
Deposit will be hardest thing to get back - unless you move to an apartment hotel for the last month of your stay here.
All the other things can be done - with careful planning.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

Many thanks Steve...!!!


----------

